# Ultrabite Pheromone



## lector (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stipperfreunde  ,
ich wollte mal gern von euch wissen wie ihr Ultrabite 5ml auf euer Futter dosiert ? 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Florianangler (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ultrabite Pheromone*

überhaupt nicht!!! um Brassen oder Rotaugen zu fangen kann man so gut wie alles füttern, hauptsache nicht so teures Zeug!


----------



## lector (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ultrabite Pheromone*

toll ! Hab nicht gefragt ob ihr es benutzt, sondern wie !


----------



## Peter Bach (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ultrabite Pheromone*

Hallo Lector.

Kann dir leider auch nicht sagen wie du es in dein Futter am besten dosiert. Aber dafür habe ich schon einige Erfahrungen mit Ultrabite gesammelt.

Ich hatte mir mal dieses Ultrabite für Aal und für Forellen gekauft.

Beim Aalangeln fischte ich jeweils mit zwei Ruten am Rhein. Beide mit Tauwurm. Einer mit Ultrabite "manipuliert" und einer "pur".
Seltsam, aber Bisse bekam ich stets nur auf den Wurm ohne Ultrabite. Habe auch nicht den Fehler gemacht, das ich zuviel Ultrabite benutzte...höchstns 1-2 Tröpfchen auf den Wurm geträufelt.

Nun, auf Aal scheint es meiner Meinunn nach nicht der Renner zu sein.

Beim Forellenangeln leider auch nicht. Ich angel ja gerne am Forellensee in Limburg-Linter. Und dort passiert es öfter das dir direkt vor den Füssen wirklich grosse Lachsforellen schwimmen. 
Nun, eines Tages sah ich wiedermal direkt vor mir eine grosse Forelle stehen...ca. 50cm vor mir im ca. 1m tiefen Wasser. Ich nahm eine Bienenmade mit zwei Fleischmaden als Köder. Träufelte 1-2 Tröpfchen auf diesen Kombiköder. Und anschliesend liess ich diesen Köder direkt vor dem Maul des Fisches verführerisch tanzen. Aber was macht die Forelle? Dreht sich empört zur Seite und iggnoriert den Köder...und das wo es doch heist "der Fisch muss einfach zubeissen wenn er Ultrabite riecht"...toll!
Nun, ich habe sie dann doch noch bekommen. Nahm einfach etwas Powerbait...lies es direkt vor dem Maul der Forelle absinken...und BISS!!! War infach wunderschön auf diese Weise...sozusagen auf Sicht...den Fisch zu fangen.

Habe noch einige male mit Ultrabite geangelt. Leider ohne positive Ergebnisse...

O.k. ich hab dir bezüglich deiner Frage nach dem Dosieren nicht weiter geholfen. Aber dein Posting erinnerte mich an meine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Ultrabite. Hast du denn schon bessere Erfahrungen als ich mit diesem Zeug gesammelt?

Gruss und Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## lector (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ultrabite Pheromone*

Hi Peter,
bis jetzt konnte ich auch immer nur verschiedene beobachtungen machen. Habe es aber bis jetzt nur beim Stippen als Futterzusatzt benutzt. Es ist schon komisch an einem Tag fängt man damit herausragend und den anderen Tag ist es wieder als würde man es nicht benutzen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## litti74 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ultrabite Pheromone*

das ist doch ganz normal, und zeigt nur, das Ultrabite nichts besonderes ist. 

Ich rate Dir davon ab


----------



## Peter Bach (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ultrabite Pheromone*

@Lector: Mir fällt da gerade noch ein, wie ich mich an den Kundenservice von dieser "Ultrabitefirma" wendete. Denen beschrieb ich meine Erfahrungen wie oben. Nun, der freundliche Herr am anderen Ende der Telefonstrippe meinte dazu das es ja auch immer auf den aktuellen Laichstatus der Fische ankommt! Da kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln. Denn in der Werbung für dieses Produkt heist es nicht ein einziges mal, das es nur bei einem gewissen Laichstatus fängig ist. Also meiner Meinung nach die totale Verarsche.
Bin ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht. Denn es hörte sich so toll an: Britische Regierung gab millionen für die Forschung aus...der Fisch muss wegen der Pheromone einfach zubeissen....naja, das Thema Ultrabite ist bei mir abgeschlossen. Die Ampullen habe ich dann irgendwann einfach weggeschmissen.

Wünsche dir denoch Erfolg damit.

Gruss Peter


----------



## Dorschi (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ultrabite Pheromone*

Pheromone sind doch normalerweise Sexuallockstoffe.
Der Fisch müßte eigentlich dann versuchen, deine Bienenmaden und auch anderes Futter zu poppen, anstatt zu beißen.  :q  :q  :q Und jeder weiß, daß Fische, die poppen wollen, selten Lust haben, zu fressen. Ich esse dabei übrigens auch nicht!
Ich halte das Ganze für ziemlichen Quatsch und Geldschneiderei.
Ruft doch mal bei der brit. Regierung an, ob die überhaupt was dazu sagen können, oder ob sich das irgendein Werbefuzzi aus dem Daumen gesaugt hat.
Beste Grüße #h  #h  #h


----------



## Matchking (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ultrabite Pheromone*

Hey Lector!!!

Habe Ultrabite Pheromone zwar noch nicht benutz aber viel gutes von gehört.
Guck einfach mal auf Mosella-Team.de   so wie ich mich erinnern kann gibt es auf der Seite meine ich eine Gebrauchsanweisung dafür.


----------



## Rotauge (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ultrabite Pheromone*

Hi Lector,

ich hab einen ganz interessanten Artikel im Matchangler gefunden. Da ist die Anwendung von Ultrabite ausführlich beschrieben, die nehmen aber mehr als in der Anleitung steht.
Sehr interessant ist die Mischung mit Gelantine, die steife Masse kommt dann in ein geschlossenes Futterkörbchen.

Wenn du den Artikel haben willst, schick mir mal deinen Emil rüber.


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ultrabite Pheromone*

äähm Lector,

vielleicht wirkt das Material besser als Zäpfchen #v  für den Angler oder als "Aufheller" inne Cola rein  #2  ?!

Versuch macht kluch...

Gruß von der Elbe - Alster...


----------

